# Subwoofer choice



## dualbios (Jan 3, 2010)

Well i beleive i might be wrong in saving up $4000 for 2 jbl 4645c subs as i could go and build my own using Mach 5 Audio ixl 18" drivers. as i would also be able to buy amps etc with the second option and still be under budget but what do u guys think?


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess it would depend on how handy you are with woodworking. They can't assemble subs for free so that is part of the cost when purchasing a pre-fab, if you would rather put in your time instead of your money I think you could make a better looking sub in respects to finish and also SPL curve.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Stroh brings up an excellent point. I am guessing you have a certain comfort in DIY Projects to begin with or you would not be bringing the idea up.

The savings in doing the Cabinetry yourself is huge. We are blessed to have a thriving DIY Community here so you would not be alone if choosing to do so.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dualbios (Jan 3, 2010)

Have done a lot of car audio DIY and i cant see this being harder at all. Is the IXL18 a good choice for the job just been doing some research and the specs seem good. only thing that is low is the sensitivity


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Like the others have said if your handy with DIY then that is the route i'd take and save alot of money to put to some other equipment. IMO i think allmost any DIY sub could out perform a prefab at less then half the cost.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If you've got the money, forget the Mach 5s...get TC Sounds LMS-5400 Ultras.
With two or four you would have one of the most amazing sound quality AND output systems out there. 

Stroh is right in that building is always an investment. Even small things like Silicon, glue, MDF, router bits, saw blades can really add up if you're not a regular wood worker.

You would probably need

1) High Pass Filter
2) Equalization
3) Amplification.

I recommend MiniDSPs Balanced and a Marathon MA-5050 amp or two :hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## dualbios (Jan 3, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> If you've got the money, forget the Mach 5s...get TC Sounds LMS-5400 Ultras.
> With two or four you would have one of the most amazing sound quality AND output systems out there.
> 
> Stroh is right in that building is always an investment. Even small things like Silicon, glue, MDF, router bits, saw blades can really add up if you're not a regular wood worker.
> ...


 thank you for that information


----------

